# Stock Ipad 2



## calimero007 (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Juste pour information, j'ai commandé un ipad 2 modèle black 64Go 3G sur le site FNAC.com Dimanche 3 Avril alors que la livraison était prévue début Mai.
Je viens de recevoir un mail de la FNAC me stipulant que l'IPAD avait été envoyé hier soir.

Il semble y avoir du stock pour ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

St'e chance !


----------



## amine07 (8 Avril 2011)

Ipad 2 32Go wifi commandé le 28 mars à la Fnac des champs. Coup de fil me disant qu'il faut compter 3 semaines


----------



## glabeus (8 Avril 2011)

Passage cet après-midi à l'Apple Store de Nice (Cap 3000).
D'après un vendeur, il faut se connecter sur le site apple.fr après 21h et commander son iPad2 (les stocks sont réactualisés tous les soirs).
Si vous trouvez le modèle qui vous convient, le commander et vous pouvez aller le chercher dès le lendemain. Attention : AVANT 14 heures (après la réservation n'est plus garantie)


----------



## cmonta (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

C'est de cette manière que j'ai pu avoir le mien, également à l'Apple Store de Cap 3000. Réservé le 28 et retiré le 29. En revanche il ne m'a pas été fait mention de cette limite de 14H. D'ailleurs j'y suis allé à 19H et ils me l'avaient gardé bien au chaud 

Pour info, j'ai jeté un oeil ce soir à la page des réservations et tous les modèles sont disponibles, chose que je n'avais jamais vu depuis qu'ils ont mis ce système en place. Apparemment ils ont reçu des stocks plus conséquents que les jours précédents.


----------



## hotblood (12 Avril 2011)

Ipad 2 wifi 32 Go commandé à la FNAC de Belfort le 28 mars: attente aux alentours de 3 semaines. Le vendeur m'expliquait qu'ils étaient alignés sur l'Apple store. J'espère le recevoir pour les vacances d'avril.


----------



## amine07 (12 Avril 2011)

hotblood a dit:


> Ipad 2 wifi 32 Go commandé à la FNAC de Belfort le 28 mars: attente aux alentours de 3 semaines. Le vendeur m'expliquait qu'ils étaient alignés sur l'Apple store. J'espère le recevoir pour les vacances d'avril.



Même cas que moi, pourtant ils en avaient trois de ce modèle, en stock. J'espère l'avoir d'ici deux semaines...


----------



## hotblood (13 Avril 2011)

Ma femme est allée se renseigner hier et le vendeur lui a expliqué qu'une grosse livraison allait avoir lieu mais qu'il était incapable de lui dire quand. Ca peut être demain comme dans quelques semaines. Tant que l'Ipad est réservé c'est pas un pb. Si je veux l'acheter dans une autre FNAC, il n'y a aucun pb non plus. Ils me rembourseront mon avance de 30 sur présentation de la facture. Mais je vais attendre....


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

hotblood a dit:


> Ma femme est allée se renseigner hier et le vendeur lui a expliqué qu'une grosse livraison allait avoir lieu mais qu'il était incapable de lui dire quand. Ca peut être demain comme dans quelques semaines. Tant que l'Ipad est réservé c'est pas un pb. Si je veux l'acheter dans une autre FNAC, il n'y a aucun pb non plus. Ils me rembourseront mon avance de 30 sur présentation de la facture. Mais je vais attendre....



Mon patron aussi, au dernier entretien m'a dit la même chose:
Une grosse augmentation va avoir lieu mais il ne savait pas me dire si ce serait le mois prochain ou dans quelques années...

Ah, ces vendeurs, ils ne reculent devant rien !


----------



## amine07 (16 Avril 2011)

La Fnac des champs-élysées m'annonce à l'instant que je suis 4ème sur une liste de 29 pour le modèle 32Go Wifi (Commandé le 28mars). Ouf.

Aussi, il maintient le fait qu'ils n'ont eut aucun retours sur les iPad concernant l'effet Mura  et qu'ils devraient recevoir des stocks d'ici peu.

En espérant l'avoir la semaine prochaine !


----------



## hotblood (28 Avril 2011)

Ipad 2 blanc wifi 32 Go arrivé à la FNAC de Belfort le 18 avril. Je l'ai en mains désormais


----------



## novemberechooscar (28 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai commandé il y a 5 jours(donc le 23 avril) sur l'app store et il doit etre envoyé le 6 mai pour le recevoir le 16 mai j'ai hate


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Avril 2011)

Pour info il n'y en avait plus cet après midi à l'Apple Store d'Opéra


----------

